# Sexing Apistogramma Cacatuoides



## tarheel92 (Jun 1, 2013)

So I recently got what I was told by the breeder is a trio of apistogramma cacatuoides, but one of the two females is starting to look like it may actually be a male, and I wanted to get y'all's opinion.

Here is the obvious male: 









Here is the obvious female:









And this is the female that I'm not sure is actually a female:









Do y'all think the third apisto is male or female?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I think you need to wait a little longer for it to mature. Does it act like a male?


----------



## tarheel92 (Jun 1, 2013)

I haven't really seen any male or female behavior from it -- though I also rarely see any of the three together, but no obvious signs of aggression. The part that's just go me confused is it has grown a lot quicker than the other female, the top of the caudal fin is elongate, the first few spines of the dorsal are longer than the rest, and the pelvic fin is blue without any black...all of which, from what i've read, are signs of a male.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Last one looks male to me, young but developing. Some of the line bred strains like triple red can have females that develop male characteristics, but your male looks like a normal Cockatoo. It is not uncommon for hiding males in this species to develop into full males when there is sufficient territory available.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Finnage on the last one suggests male. It appears that many species of apistos have what i like to call "sleeper males", which appear to be females, but soon begin to develop male characteristics.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Did you get those from David?

Don't forget that apistos have sneaker males too.


----------



## tarheel92 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, they are his "F1 Apistogramma Cacatuoides Blue." Looks like I'll have an extra male to find a new home instead of the trio I was hoping for.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll probably get some soon, love their look. Oh well, you should be able to breed your pair no problem and get yourself a nice harem going.


----------



## smfranks (May 22, 2013)

Tarheel,

How long did it take to ship the fish from Dave? I'm looking into buying that same exact pair. Do you mind me asking how much shipping was to Chapel Hill?

P.S. Go Cocks! Hopefully we'll get some baseball in today.


----------



## daninflorida (Sep 7, 2010)

males will not have black on the pelvic fin, females will have mostly black pelvic fins. this is true of most apistos. you might have 3 males, but maybe too early to tell


----------



## tarheel92 (Jun 1, 2013)

smfranks said:


> Tarheel,
> 
> How long did it take to ship the fish from Dave? I'm looking into buying that same exact pair. Do you mind me asking how much shipping was to Chapel Hill?
> 
> P.S. Go Cocks! Hopefully we'll get some baseball in today.


It took I think 2 days. Shipping was $20 in a USPS Priority Box.


----------

